# Really struggling



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey. I just wanted to vent a little. I'm just really struggling right now with my pain level. It hasn't been real sharp pain, thank god, but a real dull, prickly, aching pain all over my body.. mostly in my back and hips.. but also my feet. I really don't like taking meds, but I have been taking ibuprofen when it gets unbearable. During the day it is bad, but it has been getting really bad at night. I have to say that I been trying to do more self care and have been stretching more and taking baths, but it still hasn't been helping. I don't know if I am focused on it more then usual, if I'm under more stress, or if my body just hates me right now. I just am tired of being tired and achey.


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi Laurah , I know how do you feel , you think about the pain and how you gonna live with it , but these thoughts wont help at all, just forget about it and try to be active , I feel very tired and exhuasted at work , but when I get home I feel a little better..it helps when I move a lot like washing my car or walking. We get more stress when we think about illness and being tired all the time,, I'm not using any medications , I just try to get enough sleep and warm bathes ,,I hope they find a cure for this sickness .. and remember you are not alone with this good luck


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

((((((((((((((((((( Laura )))))))))))))))))))))))))Sending you lots of (very gentle) hugs. I'm so sorry your body is in a rough patch right now.You know, I was just going to start a thread about this - as I too, have been in a flare for about 3 or 4 weeks now. It isn't the worst flare I've ever been in, but it is just this lower level flare that I just can't shake.At least I know I'm not the only one! I'm trying to cut down on my non-essential activities, but as you know, extra rest doesn't really help with an ME flare. At least it makes me feel like I'm being pro-active. LOLSure wish there was something else to do for the pain. Is there a chance you might be able to spring for a massage therapist? I know the good ones charge a bit, but it would be a nice treat for yourself.I know at night that probably keeps you from being able to sleep as well as you need to - sometimes, when I'm desperate, I'll take Tylenol PM at night, just to try to get some better sleep. I don't know if that would help you, but getting a little more sleep might help your body to repair some of that muscle pain a little.Sure wish there was a better answer. At least we know we're both down in the pits together. Don't know if that really helps or not though...


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Aw. Thanks M&M. I really appreciate your post. Sorry to hear that you are struggling to, but it is actually comforting to know that I'm not alone. But I hope you feel better, and find the support and relief you need as well. My parents came to visit me this weekend and they are BIG walkers because they have two big dogs. I thought it would be good for me to walk a little, and I did ok but had to go really slow by the end, and then the second walk I had to turn around the go back because I couldn't walk any further. I know the exercise was good, but ever since I got out of the hospital I have just had such low low energy, and high pain level.I have been sleeping sooo much lately. My body just craves the rest, and then at night when I am asleep i will dream about being so tired I can barely walk or open my eyes. I know that can't be good.What I have noticed that has helped a bit is the sunshine coming in. I just have a since that when Spring gets here fully I will start feeling a whole lot better.Massages are really helpful to me. I have friends back where my parents live that own and run a great massage place, but even with their discounts it is still so expense, and I just am really struggling financially right now because I haven't been able to work. I'm just trying to take things moment to moment, day to day. But I wish for both of us, as well as anyone else struggling right now, to hopefully feel better soon.


----------



## Tonya Kay (Aug 2, 2004)

My heart goes out to you both. I have struggled for more then 10 years with this "thing". Luckily today is good day for me. I try to take a nap at lunch because I work full time right now and get fatigued fairly easily. That does seem to help, I have given up on fighting my body, if I am tired I try to relax and sleep. I have become more and more independant and self-serving recently and that seems to help my stress level. You are the only one that can look out for you. Please know that my thoughts are with you in your time of need.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote: I have become more and more independant and self-serving recently and that seems to help my stress level. You are the only one that can look out for you


That is very good advice Mushey! This past year I have become very much the same way. There are always folks who won't like that, but that's too bad! You are right, you are the only one that can look out for yourself! And no one else will put your health and well-being as their main concern. Only you can do that for yourself.Aw, Laura, I've done that before too - with the walking. It's so aggravating! Especially because it's something so simple that people twice our age can do, but we still can't. Phooey! That's what I say on it. I sure hope Spring will bring a bit of relief to all of us! I'll sure keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## 21107 (Mar 5, 2007)

Laura,If it's any help, you're not alone out here. I've had FM/CFS/ME for 29 years, and it's still just as scary when I get a flare now, as it was for me back then. The unrelenting pain, not knowing when it will subside, etc. Stress is a killer. Remove all the stress you can from your life. Surround yourself with happy, up-beat, supportive people, and then hang on for the ride.







I've been in a wheelchair 15 years, so it's kind of hard for me to remember a flare-free day. But hang in there, I'm sure that better days are around the corner. Until then, find a soft comfy spot, get plenty of sleep, and keep your fingers crossed. Best Wishes.Misty Roberts


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Sorry to hear your having a tough time Laura ((hugs)) hope things will improve for you soon. If your needing lots of sleep it's a sign your body is wanting to try and repair itself, so don't fight it go with it.Just a thought about exercise, when my ME was very bad and I had terrible muscle pain I used to switch my exercise plan from walking to water based activity such as gentle swimming...it puts less pressure on your joints and muscles but still helps exercise them. Also I found if I went swimming in a warm pool in the early evening come bed time I slept really well.Just a thought, hopefully things will get better soon, Clair


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi everyone.







Ummmm.......I feel embarrassed for not coming here and posting more often.







I do come and read, but there's so much good advice given that I feel it is much better said than how I can say it. I wanted to add, though......I had to have hernited disc surgery a year ago. After I got the "all clear" from the Neurosurgeon, I started going for Core Strengthening at his insistance. The Neuro, my regular MD, the Physical Therapist, the Chiropractor and my massage therapist all agreed it was a wise thing to do. The Neuro and MD both told me I HAD TO if I wanted to become stronger through the upper body to take the strain and pull off the back and spine.It has done me a lot of good. I am not going to say it has been easy or pain free, because that would be lying, but the Personal Trainer is diligent and patient and has me doing plenty of stretching along with strenth and endurance. I go 2 days a week for 30 minutes each. I have had to give up most of the regular massages in order to afford the strength training, but it has helped me a lot.The Fibro is still there and it burns and hurts like the dickens, but after having it for 20 some years, what can I say?







I also have arthritis setting in all over the place. I especially notice it in my knees. Ouch. (((Hugs to everyone)))







Keep plugging away!


----------



## 23148 (Mar 10, 2007)

Firstly it is good to see that i am not alone with bloody condition. It was brought on by years of pain due to back and leg contion and surgery. It now controlls my every day as now i am unable to work. I take every day as it comes but it it is hard.


----------

